# Went Grocery Shopping This Morning



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Pretty good morning. Took this cull buck for me and my wife and the doe for my son. Both were down within 10 minutes of each other.
Yummy, fresh deer sausage and summer sausage!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on bar-d, can hear the pan sizzling from here!!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

bar-d, if it is not a secret I sure would like your summer sausage recipe.

We haven't had any rain since September 1st on the place at Lampasas and I have not seen a hog. I am sure it is because of the the lack of water. I am going to shoot a big doe as soon as it gets cold enough to make jerky and smoke sausage. I guess I will have to get some pork butts at Sam's to mix with the doe for sausage. I may just grind some brisket and mix my links with deer and brisket this year, that always makes a good dried sausage. ET


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> bar-d, if it is not a secret I sure would like your summer sausage recipe.
> 
> We haven't had any rain since September 1st on the place at Lampasas and I have not seen a hog. I am sure it is because of the the lack of water. I am going to shoot a big doe as soon as it gets cold enough to make jerky and smoke sausage. I guess I will have to get some pork butts at Sam's to mix with the doe for sausage. I may just grind some brisket and mix my links with deer and brisket this year, that always makes a good dried sausage. ET


Everything is better with brisket! Ed, I wish I could take credit for the summer sausage but the truth is I have a guy over at Merkel process my deer and he is pretty tight lipped about his recipes. I have been using him for years and he hasn't given me a clue of one yet. Sorry. I will say that he blends cheddar cheese into the sausage and it is a good as I have ever eaten.
That probably don't help does it?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I went through Merkel the other day. My daughter now lives in Clyde so I may make it up in the Big Country once in a while now.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Holler when you are up this way Ed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good shooting bar-d, those will make for some good eating!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrads Danny nice deer---sure wish I'd had pulled the trigger the other Day--Like a Dumby I let that spike walk again the other Day Now its 18 BRRRRR and over a foot of snow since last nite more coming tonite-but tomorrow {hope } he's sausage_________SB*


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Dannnnnyyyyyyy! Way to go brother. Is that a Chevy 3/4 ton they're sitting on?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Look more like meals on wheels ????

Were the regesters full ?

Now you have daily eats.

Steak and eggs for breakfast, fried taters too

Summer sausage for lunch add a hung of chees with an apple mmmm

Roast in the crokpot with mixed veggies ( from Ricks garden ) fresh hot drop biscuits and perhaps a Miller ( Chris or Brian )


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You forgot pie Brian-------Good shoot'in Danny---I envey you guys that get to be eat'in on Whitetails.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Dannnnnyyyyyyy! Way to go brother. Is that a Chevy 3/4 ton they're sitting on?


Yessir, 2003 2500HD with Duramax Diesel and 6 speed Allison transmission. It's a workhorse.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> Look more like meals on wheels ????
> 
> Were the regesters full ?
> 
> ...


 Meals on wheels, that' s a hoot OAC.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> You forgot pie Brian-------Good shoot'in Danny---I envey you guys that get to be eat'in on Whitetails.


Thanks CC. I consider myself lucky to have the opportunity to take advantage of God's bounty right here in my own backyard.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

When I hunted coyotes and bobcats in your area in High School and College you could hardly find a deer up there and there were no hogs. That part of the country was covered in Rattlesnakes and Bobcats. I can remember runing over at least 25 Rattlesnakes on Noodledome road one night that had crawled out on the warm pavement. ET


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Thanks CC. I consider myself lucky to have the opportunity to take advantage of God's bounty right here in my own backyard.


yeah we might be lucky to be eating on WT...but CC you get to have those elk which sure are good also mmm.

Counting the blessings we have where ever we are....although I am not too sure about sitting in the jungle so thick you can not see the moon and with ocelots running around screeming at you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Elk are great IF we could get drawn. Being able to buy over the counter tags must be nice.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh yes...never thought about that...I just figured you guys could get them like we do.

Yep....over the counter is nice.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> When I hunted coyotes and bobcats in your area in High School and College you could hardly find a deer up there and there were no hogs. That part of the country was covered in Rattlesnakes and Bobcats. I can remember runing over at least 25 Rattlesnakes on Noodledome road one night that had crawled out on the warm pavement. ET


Ed, I can guarantee you that you are probably the only other guy on PT that has ever heard of Noodle Dome Road, let alone Noodle or Sylvester. Noodle is about 8 miles east of where I live. You are right, even 20 years ago you MIGHT see a deer track around a tank occasionally, but rarely ever saw a deer. Even 10 years ago, most of the hogs were northeast of here in the shinnery country, none around here. After the droughts in the late 90's and early 2000's, they started expanding their territory because the shinnery did not produce acorns for several seasons. They found wheat fields and hay fields and decided they liked it and have done nothing but multiply. Still have the coyotes, bobcats and rattlesnakes.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I think even more noteworthy here than running over 25 rattlers (Ed) is the fact that there's a place called Noodle Dome Road. That really brings up some fascinating visual imagery.

Danny, Dad had a 2005 Chevy HD (gasoline) on the farm before they sold it in 2007. Loved that truck! Had the Allison in it and could pull a float with his Bobcat and Massey on it and you couldn't even tell it was back there. He didn't have the sweet headache rack like you got on yours though.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks ebbsy, I built that rack several years ago. My brother, camoisacolor, emailed me back about this pic and said I needed to paint it and the siderails. Told it was a natural camo pattern.


----------

